# Simple & Well Made



## Dwain

Thanks for the review. If you don't mind me asking, what did it cost?


----------



## ShipWreck

$59.00 Dwain


----------



## TDog

Would it be good to use in place of a Titemark gauge?
I would like to save some cash.


----------



## thedude50

thanks for the review I noticed this was linked in from robs site very cool for you . I am going to buy the set it is a savings to get this and the mortice gauge at the same time and is better than the Veritas IMHO.


----------



## PatrickB

Well, That's a great price, I was just looking at them (2016) and they have doubled in price since you purchased yours and they are only for sale on his website as far as many Google searches showed me. They are $120.00 not including shipping. It's a quality tool that's for sure but I can buy a Veritas and cut my own flat on it or a Wood River ($39.00). Or a Titemark for $90.00 or so. Although so far all of my hand tools have started to come from Ebay of late as I can't afford the prices some of these guys are asking. I know they made it and they can ask what they want and believe me when I say it's not that I don't want one, because I do. It's that I can't afford one. I've seen the videos from his workshop, guy does great work and really puts the time and effort into a quality piece of equipment.
Pat


----------

